# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 > Rules Q&A Wizard with Multiple Schools of Specialization

## Delden Roev

In D&D 3.5, a Wizard may choose a single school of specialization (gaining an extra spell slot of each level, bonuses on casting spells of the chosen school, a plethora of alternative class feature options, and some prestige class options later in life) at level 1, in exchange for barring access to 2 other schools.  I'm looking to build a Specialist Wizard in Abjuration (considering Sorcerer instead, if certain criteria can be met) in a 3.5 gestalt campaign, and am interested in possibly specializing in a second school as well, if possible.  Considering dual specialization in Abjuration and Transmutation.  This prompts many questions which require far greater rules lawyers than myself...

Question #1:  Does any RAW mechanic (3.0, 3.5, Forgotten Realms, Eberron, Dragonlance, Dragon Magazine, or Dungeon Magazine) exist for a Wizard to gain a second school of specialization?  Could a character simply ban 2 more schools at level-1 in exchange for an additional spell slot in the second school and the same caster level benefits in both schools?  I am aware of the Changeling Wizard's ability to specialize in both Transmutation and Illusion at level 1 (in exchange for banning 3 schools, but they still only get 1 bonus spell of each level), as well as the 3.0 Incantatrix prestige class adding specialization in Abjuration to the character (but, best I can tell, not in the updated 3.5 version of the Incantatrix, which is otherwise superior).

Question #2:  Using the retraining/rebuilding rules in PHB2, it's possible to retrain a Wizard's school of specialization.  Can a Changeling Wizard also use these rules to trade their specialization in Illusion for Abjuration?

Question #3:  Are the various Wizard Alternate Class Features (ACF) of the High Specialist, Focused Specialist, and/or School Mastery available to a Wizard with multiple schools of specialization?  If so, can a character employ multiple variants of each ACF at the same time (for both schools), or do they have to pick and choose which version they want with only one of each being available?

Question #4:  Similar to above, IF a character somehow obtained multiple schools of specialization, could they take multiple versions of the Master Specialist prestige class concurrently?  If not, and they could only take one version of it, would they receive the benefits of the class features for both schools of specialization, or would they have to pick and choose which feature applies to which school (or possibly have to stick to one single school)?

Question #5:  Similar to the Master Specialist, the Red Wizard prestige class also buffs a Specialist Wizard's abilities in their chosen school.  If a character [somehow] has multiple specializations, could they take multiple versions of Red Wizard, or would they only be able to go through the class's progression once (either applying bonuses to both schools, or having to pick and choose which school received the bonuses)?

Question #6:  Do any other prestige classes other than the 3.0 Incantatrix add a school of specialization to a character?  In theory, the 3.0 Incantatrix opens the door to the Sorcerer, Bard, or any other arcane caster being regarded as a "specialist wizard", and would then allow entry into the Master Specialist prestige class without actually being a Wizard at all.  Very interested in any other potential avenues to achieve this goal.

Question #7:  I have read that the Sorcerer may "specialize" in a sphere of spells (believe this was Dragon Mag content), but cannot find where those rules were published.  Does anyone know where those rules exist, or have a convenient list of spheres of spells available?

Question #8:  Were any additional schools of magic introduced in 3.0 or 3.5 material (again, all sources above are allowed) beyond the original 8 schools?  I have played in house-ruled tables with "Restoration" schools (healing magic) and "Elemental" schools (broken down into multiple sub-schools), but I don't think I've come across anything official.  Would be nice to have a few more options available for specialization/banning.

Question #9:  Is it possible to ban the school of Divination?  For standard Wizard school specialization, no.  But if other options for specializing exist beyond choices made at Wizard-1, is there a way to circumvent the ban on Divination banning?

----------


## loky1109

Be wizard. Meet the vampire. Become vampire spawn. Become wizard with another school spec. Become emancipated spawn 3.

----------


## Rebel7284

> Question #1:  Does any RAW mechanic (3.0, 3.5, Forgotten Realms, Eberron, Dragonlance, Dragon Magazine, or Dungeon Magazine) exist for a Wizard to gain a second school of specialization?  Could a character simply ban 2 more schools at level-1 in exchange for an additional spell slot in the second school and the same caster level benefits in both schools?  I am aware of the Changeling Wizard's ability to specialize in both Transmutation and Illusion at level 1 (in exchange for banning 3 schools, but they still only get 1 bonus spell of each level), as well as the 3.0 Incantatrix prestige class adding specialization in Abjuration to the character (but, best I can tell, not in the updated 3.5 version of the Incantatrix, which is otherwise superior).


Besides the changeling wizard, I am not aware of any other way to dual-specialize.  I have not seen any rules for banning more school for additional spell slots.




> Question #2:  Using the retraining/rebuilding rules in PHB2, it's possible to retrain a Wizard's school of specialization.  Can a Changeling Wizard also use these rules to trade their specialization in Illusion for Abjuration?


I am not terribly familiar with those rules, but I suspect that you cannot change half of an ACF and leave another half...




> Question #3:  Are the various Wizard Alternate Class Features (ACF) of the High Specialist, Focused Specialist, and/or School Mastery available to a Wizard with multiple schools of specialization?  If so, can a character employ multiple variants of each ACF at the same time (for both schools), or do they have to pick and choose which version they want with only one of each being available?
> 
> Question #4:  Similar to above, IF a character somehow obtained multiple schools of specialization, could they take multiple versions of the Master Specialist prestige class concurrently?  If not, and they could only take one version of it, would they receive the benefits of the class features for both schools of specialization, or would they have to pick and choose which feature applies to which school (or possibly have to stick to one single school)?


I have seen Master Specialist played as both benefits being available to a Changeling Wizard, but I believe in all cases, it's ask your DM.  The rules never expected you to specialize more than once, so the rules don't really address it.  Regardless, unless otherwise specified, you can only take a class once (prestige or otherwise).




> Question #5:  Similar to the Master Specialist, the Red Wizard prestige class also buffs a Specialist Wizard's abilities in their chosen school.  If a character [somehow] has multiple specializations, could they take multiple versions of Red Wizard, or would they only be able to go through the class's progression once (either applying bonuses to both schools, or having to pick and choose which school received the bonuses)?


Whether the abilities apply to one school or both schools, you would have to ask your DM, but as noted above, outside of explicit exceptions, you can only take a class once.




> Question #6:  Do any other prestige classes other than the 3.0 Incantatrix add a school of specialization to a character?  In theory, the 3.0 Incantatrix opens the door to the Sorcerer, Bard, or any other arcane caster being regarded as a "specialist wizard", and would then allow entry into the Master Specialist prestige class without actually being a Wizard at all.  Very interested in any other potential avenues to achieve this goal.


??? You would be a specialist sorcerer or specialist bard, not a specialist wizard.




> Question #7:  I have read that the Sorcerer may "specialize" in a sphere of spells (believe this was Dragon Mag content), but cannot find where those rules were published.  Does anyone know where those rules exist, or have a convenient list of spheres of spells available?


Domain Access (CC, p 52) is what comes to mind.




> Question #8:  Were any additional schools of magic introduced in 3.0 or 3.5 material (again, all sources above are allowed) beyond the original 8 schools?  I have played in house-ruled tables with "Restoration" schools (healing magic) and "Elemental" schools (broken down into multiple sub-schools), but I don't think I've come across anything official.  Would be nice to have a few more options available for specialization/banning.


Not that I know of.   Maybe epic seeds?  But those are pretty distinct from schools.




> Question #9:  Is it possible to ban the school of Divination?  For standard Wizard school specialization, no.  But if other options for specializing exist beyond choices made at Wizard-1, is there a way to circumvent the ban on Divination banning?


Most places that allow you to ban a school, also ban it "as if specializing" or reference the PHB rules, and those rules say that you can't ban Divination, so probably not.


With all of this said, there is nothing preventing you from claiming specialization in as many schools as you want in-character, even if it's not reflected in the rules.  :Small Wink:

----------


## ViperMagnum357

Knight of the Thorn, from the Dragonlance Campaign Setting book. Adds Divination as a Specialization straight up, no extra banned schools, explicitly gives you a second specialization if you already have one. The way it is worded, you can also use this to become a specialist wizard while also remaining a generalist wizard, which can matter for more than retaining spell access-Elven Generalist comes to mind. The class will also explicitly add the Diviner specialization to a Sorcerer who takes the class, with all the usual benefits applied to Sorcerer casting. Amusingly, you can actually use this to add specialization to both sides of a Wizard/Sorcerer Ultimate Magus. Usual entry is 1 level in Dragonslayer, which has a feat tax of 2 but meets the prereqs without losing a casting level. 

It it technically third party, but Wizard of High Sorcery received errata in the book Towers of High Sorcery from the extra dragonlance stuff printed under license. There are two changes: first, you do not need to be a specialist to enter. Second, while a specialist entering gets the original favored specialization printed in the DLCS, a generalist entering has the option of becoming a regular specialist based on their alignment. Good can get Divination or Abjuration, Neutral can get Illusion or Transmutation, and Evil can get Enchantment or Necromancy (no option for Evocation or Conjuration). Not especially useful, unless you intend to enter late after grabbing a few specific low level spells you want and are not interested in spending feats for access to higher levels.

Not directly answering one of your questions, but remember the feat chain Spell Reprieve, Item Reprieve, and Arcane Transfiguration from Lost Empires of Faerun: together, that means a complete removal of a banned school = 3 feats, which is something to keep in mind for your build and what spells you want access to.

The Sorcerer Spheres are from Dragon magazine #330, page 94. More of broad suggestions, with five pairs of opposites detailed: you cast your sphere at +1 Cl, and your opposite at -2 CL and lose the ability to activate those spells from spell completion and spell trigger items. Acid/Electricity, Earth/Air, Fire/Cold, Shadow/Light, and Summoning/Creation. This is a pretty lopsided trade that does not count for a specialization and does not even grant extra spells, so I think it is not worth it. If you want to add some flavor to a Sorcerer, I would grab one of the bloodline feats from the Dragon Magazine Compendium; no CL boost, but you get bonus spells known in return for giving up a specific descriptor. Also, perhaps an oversight or just some added flavor, but the revised version of Anarchic Bloodline does not have any prohibited spells, unlike the original which prohibited spells with the Lawful descriptor.

----------


## Anthrowhale

It's not a 'second specialization', but  you can make almost all spells cast as if they are in your specialty by taking Abyssal Specialist and then using Planar Wizard 10 or Aligned Spellcaster to add the [chaotic] descriptor to your spells.

W.r.t. question (2), I believe the answer is 'yes'.

Edit: Oh, and it was Dragon #330 which had 'spheres' for sorcerers.

----------


## ShurikVch

> Question #7:  I have read that the Sorcerer may "specialize" in a sphere of spells (believe this was Dragon Mag content), but cannot find where those rules were published.  Does anyone know where those rules exist, or have a convenient list of spheres of spells available?


"Sorcerers Are Special...ists, Too" article, _Dragon_ #330
Spheres mentioned:

Acid
Electricity

Air
Earth

Fire
Cold

Shadow
Light

Summoning
Creation



(Spheres in the left column are "opposite" to spheres in the right, and vice versa)




> Question #8:  Were any additional schools of magic introduced in 3.0 or 3.5 material (again, all sources above are allowed) beyond the original 8 schools?  I have played in house-ruled tables with "Restoration" schools (healing magic) and "Elemental" schools (broken down into multiple sub-schools), but I don't think I've come across anything official.  Would be nice to have a few more options available for specialization/banning.


Abyssal Specialist - ACF for Drow Wizard (_Drow of the Underdark_) - specializing in "_a group of spells that includes all those of the following subschools and/or descriptors: chaotic, compulsion, darkness, evil, and fear._" (But no special spell slot is mentioned)

Anagakok - "primitive Wizard" variant in _Dragon_ #344 - specializing in their own "school" (Anagakok school?)

Also, Domain Wizard?




> Question #9:  Is it possible to ban the school of Divination?  For standard Wizard school specialization, no.  But if other options for specializing exist beyond choices made at Wizard-1, is there a way to circumvent the ban on Divination banning?


I don't know a way to ban Divination, but one variant of stat block for Orcus cast spells as Wizard specialist, and his banned school was Divination...  :Small Amused:

----------


## loky1109

> Question #9:  Is it possible to ban the school of Divination?  For standard Wizard school specialization, no.  But if other options for specializing exist beyond choices made at Wizard-1, is there a way to circumvent the ban on Divination banning?


3.0 wizard could do this.
Abjurer, enchanter, and illusionist have option to ban both Divination and Necromancy.
Conjurer, evoker, and transmuter have option to ban any three schools.
Necromancer should ban any other single school.

----------

